# Estar interesado en



## tizón

Hola,

Estar intersado en....
Sería "être intérressé par...."

el problema es la preposición a utilizar, no lo tengo claro,

GRACIAS,


----------



## Trilingue

Creo q' así está correcto, por ejemplo: "être intéressé par les langues" estar interesado en los idíomas.


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour,

Je dirais plus facilement "s'intéresser à" que "être intéressé par".

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## tizón

Gracias a los dos!

saludos,


----------



## Jorge Méndez

Cómo se dice "el esta interesado en ayudarte".....

il est interessé à t'aider  ou il a interessé  à t'aider  Es decir, ¿se conjuga el participio del verbo interesar en frances con el verbo être  o con el verbo avoir?

Gracias


----------



## anitamendo

Jorge

Météte a este linck, resolverás muchas de tus dudas.
INTÉRESSER : Définition de INTÉRESSER

Saludos,


----------



## Keiria

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Bonjour! 
   Je voudrais savoir si ça c'est correct:

Je suis intéressé en acheter une voiture.
-> Je suis intéressé en en acheter une. 

Cette répétition du mot "en" je crois que c'est nécessaire, mais peut-être il y a une façon plus habituel de construire la deuxième phrase. 

Merci!


----------



## Paquita

Se usa poco (¿nunca?) la expresión = je suis intéressé + infinitivo 
Diría = je suis intéressé par l'achat d'une voiture
o
pour acheter ma voiture je me suis intéressé aux divers types de moteurs


----------



## Keiria

J'aime plus cette version, merci. Mais, je voulais éviter répéter le mot "voiture" (il apparaît dans une phrase antérieur).


----------



## Paquita

Keiria said:


> . Mais, je voulais éviter répéter le mot "voiture" .


 
...d'un véhicule... (d'une berline, d'un coupé, d'un break...)
o
cela m'intéresse d'en acheter une.


----------



## Keiria

Merci beaucoup! 

Cette structure ("cela m'intéresse de"), je peux l'utiliser en n'importe quelle situation? ou c'est plutôt informel?


----------



## Paquita

C'est un langage courant, ni vraiment informel ni très recherché. Comme l'espagnol = me interesa comprar un coche .. me gustan los coches ingleses...neutro.

"je suis intéressé par" me semble un peu plus "sostenido".


----------



## Luci_a

Bonjour!

Je ne sais pas comme je peux dire "*Estoy interesada en hacer esto contigo.*"

Mi idea:

"*Je suis intéressée de faire ça avec toi.*"

Mon doute c'est comme traduire le "en".

Merci!


----------



## silaya

Bonjour!

On dit :

- Je suis intéréssé par quelque chose (ex: je suis intéréssée  par la danse)

 - Je suis intéréssé pour faire quelque chose (ici: Je suis intéréssée pour faire ça)

Cela dit, si j'étais vous, je dirais plutôt:

"Ca m'intéresse de faire ça avec toi. "


----------



## Luci_a

D'accord! Merci beaucoup!


----------



## MAGIGAN

Bonjour!

Mi pregunta es, de que forma podría decir "estamos interesados" en lo que Ud. nos ofrece...., mi propuesta: Nous avons intérêt à ce que vous ....
¿ Es correcto? ¿ o bien debería decir " Nous tenons à ce que vous..."
¿Me ayudais?
Merci


----------



## jprr

Bonjour,
... nous sommes intéressé(e)s *par* ...

... votre offre a retenu notre attention
... votre offre nous intéresse


----------



## MAGIGAN

Merci beaucoup JPRR !


----------



## piam

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
En un contexto bastante formal, podría escribir "cela m'intéresse de faire connaître mes agrumes dans tous vos groups?"

En castellano sería: "estoy interesado en dar a conocer mis cítricos en todas sus agrupaciones


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonsoir,

Como puedes ver en las respuestas que preceden se dice _être intéressé par_ pero no queda muy francés en tu frase; se espera un sustantivo y no una frase verbal.
Emplearía:
- J'aimerais / je voudrais vous faire connaître...

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## piam

Merci, et bonsoir!


----------

